# Need ID on local plants



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

I stopped at a nearby stream yesterday to see what I could find.....to my disappointment there wasn't much of anything growing submerged in the water in the area I was looking....I did manage to gather a couple of small plants and some grass of some sort from the waters edge as well as some moss that wasn't submerged but it was right at the waters edge so i'm sure it gets submerged alot but right now we're behind in rain so the streams are runnin shallow. 

Can anyone by chance ID this stuff so I can look up more info on it....if its not any good for my aquarium i'll put it in my outdoor goldfish pond.....thanks in advance


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

The moss sure do Look promising. Id try the moss , The other plants Looks like they aint gonna make it


----------

